# Atomic MB-50 Tube Poweramp (with the Axefx!) Pics and Review!



## bulb (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys!

So i am trying out this cool little tube mono block poweramp that Atomic makes. It is powered by 2 6L6's and is 50 watts. I am using it with my Axefx currently through my Diezel RL cab (the only cab i have at my apt) and man this setup sounds RIDICULOUS!

I think i am going to ditch my Engl rig for this kind of setup. Honestly i cant believe so little gear can make so much sound. Though since im on tour a lot, i might look into a rackmount poweramp version of this for that purpose, but for jamming at home or an easy way to power your axefx at a small gig, this sounds pretty fucking awesome. Like i can dial in a sound similar to my Engl, but then dial in 1000 other presets, and there is something about playing the Axefx through a tube amp and cab that just feels so right! This thing really packs a punch too, it gets LOUD! The best part about it is it weighs 15lbs!! All you guys who have stereo poweramps out there know how much those things weigh, but apparently this has some different kind of transformers that weigh a lot less than the conventional ones. This is like the perfect little poweramp to bring around. 
Also, though im not 100% on this, but it seems to be Dual Voltage as well!! If it is, im seriously going to see if i can fit this into my carry on luggage for Australia as i would rather just use this setup over there!

I want to do a little video this weekend showing it off, so if you guys have any requests on what you would like me to demo with this setup, feel free to post them. 

Here are some pics of the MB-50 for you guys:


















UPDATE:


----------



## Leuchty (May 7, 2010)

Wait....


You're coming to AUSTRALIA!!!!????? 

Thanks for the info dude. Seems pretty interesting. I would be happy just to get my hands on an AXFX.


----------



## troyguitar (May 7, 2010)

Looks cool, I didn't even know that existed.

The Atomic Reactor FR Full Range Tube Powered Guitar Amp and Personal Monitor

I'm surprised there's no rack mount version yet.


----------



## Wiz (May 7, 2010)

Bulb, you mentioned that it's a good setup for apartment practicing. You know how using a real tube amp with a cab is a pain in an apartment because the setup sound really good only once you raise the volume significantly? Is that issue completely avoided with the AxeFx + Poweramp setup?


----------



## budda (May 7, 2010)

Cool dude!

For the clips, can you do a fender clean (not a bulb clean, a fender clean  ) as well as melodic death high gain tone similar to the first haunted shores recordings that were previously on the myspace?


----------



## Triple7 (May 7, 2010)

That's a pretty sweet setup, would you recommend this for a live rig or would it not be loud enough?

I'm ordering my Axe-Fx Ultra this weekend, I was going to go with a Carvin TS100 since I have read a lot of good things about that power amp.


----------



## right_to_rage (May 8, 2010)

How interesting, good review because I'm on the market for a power amp with a similar set up as well. I'm just partial to the idea of a stereo power amp incase I have two cabinets to create some sweet soundscapes. That thing looks like the tits for portability though!


----------



## Beardyman (May 8, 2010)

Dude, when they rackmount those i'll definitely get in on it. It would just be soo much more convenient to rackmount it instead of having to carry it around, although, I guess its small so its not a huge problemo. But, rackmount gear has immense amounts of cool factor


----------



## Enselmis (May 8, 2010)

Can we hear some mid gain tones? I've heard about a trainwreck sim, and I'd like to hear a demo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2010)

It would be nice if it had controls on the front, and was rack-mountable, but other than that it seems absolutely killer.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 8, 2010)

That speaks volumes for the unit if you're willing to ditch your ENGL rig for that setup. Congrats, bro! Very eager to see the vid.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 8, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> That speaks volumes for the unit if you're willing to ditch your ENGL rig for that setup. Congrats, bro! Very eager to see the vid.



Space is apparently a huge issue with this Australian tour. rather than haul around an 8 space rack, head and 4x12, he use a 2 space rack, min power amp and a 2x12. Maybe then he can take an extra guitar


----------



## biggness (May 9, 2010)

You're running out of time for that weekend video.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 9, 2010)

Damn tha tthing is tiny!

Depending on the cost when new, i might trade my carvin for one based on the weight factor.


----------



## technomancer (May 9, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Damn tha tthing is tiny!
> 
> Depending on the cost when new, i might trade my carvin for one based on the weight factor.



$499 + shipping


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2010)

UPDATE:
Here is the video:


----------



## troyguitar (May 11, 2010)

um, um, um, um, um

Sounds good, is it short enough to just shove into those remaining rackspaces under the AXE?


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 11, 2010)

Very interesting. Have you used any of the Mesa or VHT poweramps with the Axe-FX? I'd be curious to see how they stack up to the Atomic.


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2010)

troy, i could but i would be worried about it scratching the top, but if the axefx was all the way at the top, it definitely would fit!

larrkin666: its hard to judge without having them right next to it and being able to a/b. I really liked all 3, but the big advantage of this one is its portability!


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 11, 2010)

The next inevitable question is whether or not you'll end up going with a full range system. I imagine getting two Atomic Reactor monitors/wedges would allow for awesome portability. I've been struggling with that idea lately.


----------



## technomancer (May 11, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> The next inevitable question is whether or not you'll end up going with a full range system. I imagine getting two Atomic Reactor monitors/wedges would allow for awesome portability. I've been struggling with that idea lately.



Honestly you're only saving ~15lbs over going stereo with a VHT 2/50/2 so aside from the weight savings I'm not seeing an advantage to that setup... especially if you're already hauling a rack for the Axe-Fx


----------



## right_to_rage (May 11, 2010)

So have you tried it with the band yet? Is it loud enough with everything going on?


----------



## Sepultorture (May 11, 2010)

god they make one of those RGA prestiges with a fixed bridge i'm gunna be in a world of hurt financially


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 11, 2010)

So waitwaitwait because I'm a noob, I can run 2 separate 8 Ohm cabs through it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 11, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> god they make one of those RGA prestiges with a fixed bridge i'm gunna be in a world of hurt financially



They already did:


----------



## Sippin40oz (May 11, 2010)

thnaks for the demo bulb the atomic amps looks wicked! Have you tried it with your line 6 pod by any chance? If so how does it sound?


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2010)

I have definitely been thinking about the FRFR route to be quite honest.


----------



## darren (May 11, 2010)

That sounds fantastic, guys! 

I'll be interested to see if other amp manufacturers start trying these "Class-D" digital switching power supplies instead of old-school transformers. Clearly, a good amp design doesn't suffer tonally as a result! (Although the true test would be a full tube preamp and power amp running off that kind of power supply.)


----------



## elq (May 11, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I'm surprised there's no rack mount version yet.



There's almost certainly not a rack mount version yet because the exact same power amp is used in their FRFR cabs.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (May 11, 2010)

darren said:


> That sounds fantastic, guys!
> 
> I'll be interested to see if other amp manufacturers start trying these "Class-D" digital switching power supplies instead of old-school transformers. Clearly, a good amp design doesn't suffer tonally as a result! (Although the true test would be a full tube preamp and power amp running off that kind of power supply.)


Its a bass amp, but the Peavey VB-3 is an all tube design with a switching power supply.


----------



## darren (May 11, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 11, 2010)

@ Steve Vai

aaso, that sounds pretty massive. Although it would be near impossible to judge from a video, i assume it has enough clean headroom for gig levels?


----------



## Joshualog1 (May 11, 2010)

HOLY SHIT BALLS!
That sounds INCREDIBLE! Like the best tone I have ever heard incredible!

Were you using the power amp sims in this clip?

That would be a HUGE bonus if it sounds this good with the sims on!


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2010)

That sounds damn good.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 11, 2010)




----------



## jbcrazy (May 12, 2010)

Hey Bulb I can't wait to hear more on this. I just recently ditched my Diezel Herbert to go Axe-FX w/ two Atomic Reactor Wedges. I am keeping a Bogner Uberkab to use as a cab if I ever feel like it, and was wondering if the 50 watt power amps in these can keep up with these crazy 100 watt metal amps running around.


----------



## thadood (May 12, 2010)

50w vs. 100w is almost nothing, volume wise. There's a slight hit, but not as much as you'd think. Even a 30w tube amp can keep up on a loud stage.

This thing is seriously tempting. Great tones!


----------



## Leon (May 12, 2010)

Christ, you hit your strings hard


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 13, 2010)

if you took it out of its little shell, would it fit in a 2U rack space? Could you take this and plug it into another poweramp afterwards? Like a Carvin DCM1500 or something to get more wattage? (Not so much talking about guitar, but i want a rig that runs bass and guitar off the same setup, but tube power setction)

I been looking for something similar to this for the past week.. basically just a DIY small poweramp that holds like one or two 6L6, EL34, or any power tubes really.. in a small half-rack unit or so. I've been thinking of contacting a DIY amp kit person and seeing if they could build me one.


----------



## jbcrazy (May 13, 2010)

thadood said:


> 50w vs. 100w is almost nothing, volume wise. There's a slight hit, but not as much as you'd think. Even a 30w tube amp can keep up on a loud stage.
> 
> This thing is seriously tempting. Great tones!


 
Yes... I got a chance to jam with one yesterday and it sounds amazing through a hi-end 4x12. I actually preferred though the sounds I was getting from the Atomic Wedges w/ the built in poweramp! I think I am going to pick up two wedges and a Power amp either way.

I was using stock cabinet simulations. I can only imagine how great the sound will be after Redwirez Impulses are used!


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 13, 2010)

Those built-in wedges do look pretty amazing.. if I was starting my rig over from scratch, i'd definitely get one of those.


----------



## shredfreak (May 13, 2010)

Bit on the pricy side here in europe really, i don't really expect to see lots of these getting sold since rackmount poweramps go for around the same price as this thing does new ...

I'll be needing lots more convincing tbh to actually go for one of these


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 13, 2010)

man, this is exactly the kind of poweramp i´ve been waiting for: a low wattage tiny tube power amp. awesome!

i would love it if it could be stereo (2X25 watts), but for live use you rarely get to use stereo anyway, so who cares? 

great video, and i really get what you mean about "purring" too. that´s something i always want in my tones (but the pod doesn´t want to help me with)


----------



## Andromalia (May 14, 2010)

Since I'm ordering an axe-fx this week, I was wondering if this is a "regular" power amp or if it behaves as a FRFR cabinet combined with an atomic speaker, meaning: do you have to design different patches for direct recording and amplified playing ? 
For simplicity's sake I wish to have single patches that can be used for direct recording and live playing.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 14, 2010)

^ You could have checked the Fractal/Atomic site.



> The Reactor Series products deliver the performance of a full-range flat-response system in a format that also brings the qualities that guitarists have sought since before the dawn of rock &#8216;n roll&#8212;punch, power, and presence. The sound quality is outstanding&#8212;wide, smooth and accurate&#8212;with performance one would typically expect only from a much more powerful and expensive systems.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 14, 2010)

after playing through my rivera 2X12 today, i kinda want an atomic setup myself... being limited to one voicing, and having to bust out the parametric EQ every time i want to alter the general voicing of my tone (even though that barely does anything) just isn´t as fun as a totally open "system".

i would also love to have the setup i originally dreamed off (and that i sold off just recently), with a 2X10 full-range bass amp to put the 2X12 on top off. it fills out the low mids and low end very nicely.

not that i really care though, because in a full band setting with a bass player, you end up not giving a flying spaghetti monster.

i just need to finely tweak the pod tone so i can counteract some of the V30 harshness. also, v30´s have veeeeery little low end or balls. who knew?! 

anyway, if i got the opportunity to get an Atomic setup (granted it´s powerful enough in a band setting), i would very much love to go for it.

anyone wanna switch a rivera 2X12 with v30´s and stereo/mono wiring for an Atomic setup? 

i gotta get some sleep...


----------



## Andromalia (May 14, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> ^ You could have checked the Fractal/Atomic site.



I have, but that's seller's speech that doesn't mean anything in itself. It says it brings FRFR quality but is different with "punch" etc, does't help me a lot. ^^


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 14, 2010)

Just a warning for those people that want to research these... The Fractal Audio forumers call the floor monitors "ATOMIC WEDGIES"!!! 


P.S. Don't know if that joke will safely travel over the Atlantic/Pacific.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 14, 2010)

Urban Dictionary: atomic wedgie


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 14, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Just a warning for those people that want to research these... The Fractal Audio forumers call the floor monitors "ATOMIC WEDGIES"!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't know if that joke will safely travel over the Atlantic/Pacific.



 (especially the last bit)


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 14, 2010)

I wonder if you can buy the speakers themselves that are in those wedges.. I know, the enclosure makes a big difference, but i have a really nice 2x12 bass cab thats ported and all that good stuff, but would love to use it for guitar too. Gonna go with Eminence Delta's for now but it'd be nice to get some better speakers.


----------



## buffa d (May 15, 2010)

MAN that sounds good! What amp models were you using?


----------

